# Advanced Moves/Taking My Game to the Next Level



## Pullitis (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
​This is my first post on this forum so I'll give you guys some info before I start. I'm 21 years old and have been playing basketball since I was 4. I always was pretty much a street ball player although I've been on a few formal teams. I'm 5'9" and somewhat beefy for my height. I'm not some insane athlete: I can touch rim, sometimes, I'm pretty quick and can takeoff fast but not the fastest guy out on the court. I've got large/strong hands and can palm a basketball fairly easily.


​Anyway I'm sure you guys don't care about all that stuff so I'll get to the point. I can't figure out the next part of my game to work on. I've got a great shot; the first 10 years of my basketball life it was pretty much all I worked on and I continued to develop it past that. I can hit em turn around, pull up, off balance-- Its probably the strongest part of my game. The last few years I've been working on my left hand finishing at the basket and now I can put in baskets in on both sides of the basket, cut from the leftside to the right and back again etc.. Once I had the left hand figured out my crossover game came alive as a result of stronger left hand control and the ability the be a threat in both directions. My most recent addition to my arsenal was the floater which came easily because its basically just a shot. Where do I go next?

Reading this last paragraph back I realize it sounds like I think I'm the greatest ball player ever. I understand that all these skills can be developed further, that I'm not the best at them, that there are people who are better in everyone of those categories than me. I know, I'm still going to practice those things, but I'm just looking for more things to add to my repertoire (moves, finesse tips, team play tips) -- the little things that make good players great. Keep in mind, I plan on working on my athleticism -- If I could dunk that would be amazing, but I probably need like 7 inches on my vertical lol.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Counters, create a counter for every one of your moves.


----------

